

Touch+:  Make any surface multitouch - Corrado
http://www.ractiv.com/index.html

======
carlob
This seems a lot like a simple application of Leap Motion

[https://www.leapmotion.com](https://www.leapmotion.com)

maybe just providing 2d data is much easier to digest for apps.

------
nailer
Will wait for a review before putting money down - there are a lot of unused
Leap Motion devices out there, I'm going to be cautious in future.

~~~
bane
For somebody who hasn't messed with a Leap, what was the problem with them?

~~~
untog
I didn't try it at length, but it just wasn't as good as it sounded - not as
accurate and the API was very difficult to work with.

~~~
wlesieutre
I remember seeing a significant software update a couple of months ago, which
was supposed to be a big upgrade to hand tracking. Have you tried it after
that?

~~~
untog
No, I've long since given up on it.

------
younata
Man, screw using that for multitouch. Going to use it as a depth camera. Been
looking for a kinect-like device that I can mount on a quadcopter.

------
ps4fanboy
I love how most of the PC's in this video are macs, but they are all running
windows.

~~~
myhf
So presumably they have multitouch trackpads with no good drivers available.

------
varkson
I want this but I also wanted the leap motion and got burnt bad. This does
seem objectively more useful though. When old mate turns the device towards
the projector screen and used it as a touch screen was awesome.

------
iamleppert
What problem does this solve again? In the video you see a man doing some
complicated hand gesture to put his laptop to sleep. I normally just close the
lid of mine.

------
oocha
hand waving is tiring. this isnt multitouch.

